# Coral life biocube for freshwater



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone know the best way to setup the filtration system on a corallife 32 gallon biocube for freshwater?


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Coral life biocube 32 is a new fish tank, I love its size larger than the previous Biocube 14 and 29. I think the setup of these tanks is similar and you can find a video on youtube.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just add bioballs or bags of ceramic bio media to the media tray in the middle chamber. That's all you have to do to make it freshwater.


----------



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok cool...would u need any kind of foam or poly pads to catch debris and such??


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

There is a cartridge that lays horizontally on top of the drip tray for that. But you could replace it with foam if you wanted something you could rinse and reuse. There is also a foam postfilter at the base of the third chamber to trap debris from getting into the pump.


----------



## Spartanb75 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey thanks alot


----------

